# Newtyle Station



## Smellycat (Jun 22, 2008)

Newtyle railway Station was built in 1834 but closed down in the 1960's when the line was dismantled. The building still stands but is now in the middle of a housing estate.



HOW IT USED TO LOOK








HOW IT LOOKS NOW







BEFORE







AFTER






















When you walk/cycle along the old line you can still see evidence of old platforms etc like this one
in the middle of the woods.












Thanks for looking.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, I really like that. I'm amazed it's still there after all this time as lots of stations were sold off for housing. The platforms and steps remaining in the woods are delightful.
Enjoyed seeing the before and now pics. Good work.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 22, 2008)

Excellent post, thanks for the before and after perspective it really gives a sence of history


----------



## smileysal (Jun 23, 2008)

I do like this, love seeing the old pics and comparing with the new. Such a shame its blocked up, but great that the building is still standing. Agree with Foxy, love seeing the platforms and steps in the trees.

Nice find,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2008)

A great report there SC.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 24, 2008)

Very interesting-the then & now pics are fab!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 24, 2008)

Enjoyed those - thanks for posting 


.


----------



## Random (Jun 24, 2008)

Got to love the before and after pics, nice one


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's another 'before' pic I found for you SC.


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 19, 2008)

Great report. What an unusualdesign of station too. Glad it is still there, in a recognisable state.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks SP. Thats a great photo. It would be great to actually get inside the building to see if there's anything still in there.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a nosey last time I passed and there was only an old jeep and some pigeons panicing about.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 19, 2009)

Found this for you SC.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice. I like the remnants of the rail tracks in the woods. Thanks for the "then and now" comparison


----------



## Smellycat (Feb 26, 2009)

here's another old photo of the disused railway which is now part of a housing estate in dundee. I'll need to go and track the exact location down and see what it looks like now.


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 26, 2009)

I love seeing the photos from the past & present, very interesting thank you


----------

